# Oil capacity for Nissan Pulsar Q 1992



## qball17 (Feb 28, 2010)

G'day all, i can't seem to find the service manual for my grandmas 1992 pulsar Q. I want to change the oil but can't out the oil capacity for it. Does anybody have any ideas? 

Cheers


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, you can use the dip stick as your gauge. Start adding one quart at a time while observing the oil level on the dip stick with each quart.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The capacity will be less than 4 Litres including filter [around 3.4-3.6Litres from memory.]. Do as Rogoman says and add oil gradually. I would say you could safely add 3 litres start briefly to fill the new filter and then let it sit awhile. Then gradually add around 250 ml at a time and check the dipstick until it is full.


----------

